# how long can a body keep gains for?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok so you have worked out and your either really muscular or have made gains your happy with etc. If you cant get to train how long before you start to notice loss of muscle or do you not lose any gains at all?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

7 days 3 hours and 12 minutes. Approximately


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I came off earlier this year, lost around 1 stone fairly quickly. Im sitting around 1.5stone lighter than I was at my heaviest mid cycle. Didn't realise I was as big as I was until now....


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

:no:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> 7 days 3 hours and 12 minutes. Approximately


Only approx mate?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Only approx mate?


Well 7 days 3 hours 12 minutes and 48 seconds if your gonna be pedantic about it


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Well 7 days 3 hours 12 minutes and 48 seconds if your gonna be pedantic about it


Cheers just wanted to know exactly mate.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Cheers just wanted to know exactly mate.


not sure if serious..


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

The rate of muscle loss would be influenced by protein intake, but you'd notice strength losses after 2 weeks. various other factors will determine it though and there isn't an exact science apart from van dames case


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> 7 days 3 hours and 12 minutes. Approximately


See im more of a 5 days 0 hours 9 minutes and 3.249 seconds kind of guy.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

PHMG said:


> See im more of a 5 days 0 hours 9 minutes and 3.249 seconds kind of guy.


Need to up your creatine intake then mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

k3z said:


> Need to up your creatine intake then mate


Im drug free mate. That shi.t will kill you.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

PHMG said:


> Im drug free mate. That shi.t will kill you.


If you take milk thistles then you've have a much better chance of survival :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

k3z said:


> If you take milk thistles then you've have a much better chance of survival :thumbup1:


really, well i always wanted to try creatinez but was too scared. Where can i buy these thistles and can i add them to red top milk?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

PHMG said:


> really, well i always wanted to try creatinez but was too scared. Where can i buy these thistles and can i add them to red top milk?


if your serious about building some muscles you need to supplement the creatinez bruv.

Cant discuss sources on here but thistles aren't hard to come by. ask the big guy in the gym innit.

red top milk you mad??? that **** has sugar


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

After a week you'll start to notice performance decreases


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Biggest factor is your diet... if you eat enough to maintain it will take longer for your muscle to break down. (plenty of protein).


----------

